# new expanded aviary



## stowellka (Jun 12, 2010)

finished my expansion! it's 8'x6' plenty of room now for my pair of lahores, maybe room for another kind of pair?!?!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That is absolutly fantabulouse!!!  two more pairs could be fine in that... great job..love it.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

where is the loft part? any nest boxes? all i see is a cage.. it does look nice tho


----------



## stowellka (Jun 12, 2010)

thanks, may not be exactly level  but close ,not bad for a two day project? pigeons seem happy to be able to fly around a bit more too!


----------



## stowellka (Jun 12, 2010)

as you can see i live in southern ca. so a fully enclosed loft isn't needed, but nest boxes will be at each end near the peak of the roof also i closed off the upper portion at the ends to break any hard wind we might get, remember if anything heat is the issue here, also it is under a tree so it's pretty much all shade in the summer, basically summer here 10 mo. out of the yr anyway!!!!!!!


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

if you put the nest boxes up near the peaks will you be able to look straight in them with out having to use a stool or bucket to clean them out? and what about heavey rains, the sides are all wire no protection from that but the roof. it is a very nice set up and know about heat i live in ocala florida and it gets hot here too  keep us posted on when you add the nest boxes..


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Stowellka lives in San Diego- they have perfect weather- pretty much sunny every day, and if you are close enough to the coast it never gets too hot. So, I doubt that torrential rain will be a problem.

Nice setup- your birds must love it!


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

ok just making sure  because we get some HEAVEY rains here and i am not near any water. i am as midland as you can get...


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice new Avairy! Your birds will sure be happy in there. Wish we could say here in chch that rain was not an issue, Its bucketing down today and we are in Spring.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wow, that's great! Bet the birds are loving it.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

whoa! huge space for 2 bird.


----------



## stowellka (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for the comments! I wanted a bigger space because I wanted them to be able to fly around bit ,I can,t let them out . Also lahores are big birds!!!


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

I LIKE THIS SET UP, 

I CAN SEE SOME NEST BOXS UP TOP OF THE 2X4 JOIST

A WOOD LADDER TO CHECK OUT THE NEST...


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Wonderful


----------



## Boo800800 (Nov 21, 2010)

Lucky birds. I am sure they will love all that room.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks great but I would still close off as corner myself as per the wind chill factor but thats just me .


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

Congrats! Nicely built


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

PigeonVilla said:


> Looks great but I would still close off as corner myself as per the wind chill factor but thats just me .



I agree.


----------



## SnRadcliffe (Dec 9, 2014)

Love this kinda loft I maybe making this...


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Wow your birds are in pigeon paradise, nice aviary that's a super penthouse for 2 birds , I know people that there whole loft is 8x6 with 20 or 26 birds.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Looks great, your in California, I would not change a thing.


----------

